# Electric Fence Polywire/tabe/rope?



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

I am SO SPOILED!!! I have no neighbors!! And, I have my entire property fenced in and NEVER, NEVER NEVER have any strange people or dogs coming up to my house... 

OK, all well and good but I am moving soon and although I will have lots more acreage there, I will have neighbors. Neighbors with 2 really sweet kids ages 7 and 5. But, they LOVE the dogs but seem to think it is fun to work them up throwing things for the dogs to chase and such. I have been planing on fencing in about 1/2 acre for the daytime yard for the dogs but realized today that I need to fence in a much larger area to keep the kids away from the dogs in their fenced in area or they will torment the poor dogs by trying to play with them. Yea, I can tell their parents to keep them away, but I have a very strong feeling that the kids will do it anyway. They ride their 4-wheeler all over the property there and their parents can't see my house there at all from their house. No biggee but I worry about the dogs running around working themselves up in the heat of the summer. So... anyway, I want to put up an electric fence around about 2.5 maybe 3 acres. Plus, will keep salespeople and anyone else from getting to my house.

I have electric fences all around me, but don't have a clue about them except they bite when you touch them!! 

What is the best fence to keep stray animals and stray humans out?







I have been reading about the different options and like the look of the poly tape/wire/rope. 

Any recommendations? 
What kind of charger do I need? 
How many strands should I use?
Can I use 4x4 wood posts in the corners and those white step in post along the way? Or should I use t-posts or rebar posts?

Any advice would be appreciated!!


----------



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

Any recommendations? 

I find that, in general, the tape is more visible than the rope. I also have horseguard fence (http://www.horseguardfence.com/index.php), I love it.

What kind of charger do I need?

Consider the mileage (5, 10, 20) you will actually need, and then get the next one up. Remember, all the strands count in the mileage (ie 1 mile pasture with 4 strands equals 4 miles). The grounding set up is important. The more ground rods you have, the stronger the charge will be.

How many strands should I use?

This depends on what you're keeping in/out. I have only two for the horses, but need 3 - 5 for dogs and goats. Plan accordingly, because keeping the fence free from vegetation is a big PINA. Don't put strands any lower than you need to achieve the purpose.

Can I use 4x4 wood posts in the corners and those white step in post along the way? Or should I use t-posts or rebar posts?

4x4's as corner posts in concrete will be fine. The in between posts are your preference. If it were me, I'd do rebar or t-posts. Easy, doesn't look trashy (t-posts look the best though), and will hold up. The plastic ones are best for just temporary fences. 

Happy fencing! 
Emily


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

Mostly want to keep out humans.... 

ABOUT.. how much am I looking at spending to fence in a (square) 2.5 acres with say 4 strands?


----------



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

Good question...the horseguard website has a calculator that will figure up the tape and hardward cost for you. Then that leaves 4 corner posts ($8-11 each) and either t-posts or rebar every 16 ft (less if you're in a high wind area). I think t-posts are running $4 something these days. If you call Tractor Supply's 800 # and get on their mailing list, you can try to wait for one of the 10% off entire purchase coupons. Seems like they send out 2 or 3 of those a year...

Then again, if you truly what to keep your stuff in and other stuff out, a woven wire fence is the way to go. More expensive and harder to put up, but definitely more secure.


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

It is VERY WINDY over there.... How will the polytape hold up under those conditions? Would the polyrope do better?


----------



## Emily (Nov 8, 2008)

No, the rope vs tape won't have an effect on that. It's all about how far apart the posts are. If it's that windy, you may need to go every 8 or 10 feet instead of 16.


----------

